# Problem installing a package from port



## lorien (Jun 12, 2022)

py38-setuptools, this is the package that I need to upgrade but I have tried updating ports and upgrade with pkg upgrade and nothing. It's the same.
Here's the build output.




```
writing entry points to setuptools.egg-info/entry_points.txt
writing requirements to setuptools.egg-info/requires.txt
writing top-level names to setuptools.egg-info/top_level.txt
reading manifest file 'setuptools.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
reading manifest template 'MANIFEST.in'
warning: no files found matching '*.py' under directory 'tests'
warning: no files found matching '*.txt' under directory 'docs'
warning: no files found matching '*.conf' under directory 'docs'
warning: no files found matching '*.css' under directory 'docs'
warning: no files found matching '*.css_t' under directory 'docs'
warning: no files found matching 'Makefile' under directory 'docs'
warning: no files found matching 'indexsidebar.html' under directory 'docs'
warning: no files found matching 'msvc-build-launcher.cmd'
adding license file 'LICENSE'
writing manifest file 'setuptools.egg-info/SOURCES.txt'
Copying setuptools.egg-info to /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools/work-py38/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/setuptools-62.1.0-py3.8.egg-info
running install_scripts
creating /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools/work-py38/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/distutils-precedence.pth
writing list of installed files to '/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools/work-py38/.PLIST.pymodtmp'
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools/files/easy-install.pth.dist /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools/work-py38/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/
===> Creating unique files: Move MAN files needing SUFFIX
===> Creating unique files: Move files needing SUFFIX
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for py38-setuptools-62.1.0
===>  Checking if py38-setuptools is already installed
===>   An older version of py38-setuptools is already installed (py38-setuptools-57.0.0)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of py38-setuptools
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/okular
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/okular
root@requiem:/usr/ports/graphics/okular #
```


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 13, 2022)

lorien said:


> upgrade with pkg upgrade


How does that fail? And are you manually mixing ports and packages?

For installing from the port, the output you post has the explanation right in it:


lorien said:


> ===> An older version of py38-setuptools is already installed (py38-setuptools-57.0.0)
> You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
> by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.


----------



## jmos (Jun 13, 2022)

As it is a port dependency, that fails: First update devel/py-setuptools (with `make reinstall` - as the output suggests), and afterwards graphics/okular. Or upgrade your processes and use something like portmaster, which solves such things for you.


----------



## lorien (Jun 14, 2022)

jmos said:


> As it is a port dependency, that fails: First update devel/py-setuptools (with `make reinstall` - as the output suggests), and afterwards graphics/okular. Or upgrade your processes and use something like portmaster, which solves such things for you.



Look.


> root@requiem:/usr/ports/graphics/okular # make install clean
> ===>   okular-22.04.2_1 depends on executable: markdown - not found
> ===>   okular-22.04.2_1 depends on executable: markdown - not found
> *** Error code 1
> ...


I don't know what package to install for that executable.

UPDATE: found it! It's a package.


----------

